# Otter's 5.5 Nano Reef



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys. I posted this a while ago in the SW chat section, in a Nano discussion thread. Figured I may as well start a proper journal!

Here's how the tank looks in the "stand," and a (poor) FTS. These are clickable thumbnails.



And here's some close ups:




This is how things are at the moment. Light is two Coralife 9watt PC bulbs, and two ColdCathode tubes for evening/moonlight. Filter is an AC 20 HOB, with carbon and LR rubble. I'm also using an Elite mini for added circulation and mechanical filtration.

Future plans - building a refugium to take the place of the AC filter. It'll be nice to have a couple gallons more water volume to act as a buffer. Also, currently looking for another really bright piece of coral to even things out. Perhaps a clam as well.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Cichlid2010 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice tank! I thought the 10 gallon I had before was small enough, but this is just looking great! Are you running a skimmer on this tank or just a HOB filter with some powerheads?


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks!

Just the AC20 HOB filter and an Elite Mini (it's like a super tiny submersible filter) for flow+mechanical filtration. I do 10% - 20% water changes each week. Been up for about 9 months now, and it's been very stable. Calcium gets a little high, but everything else in in normal parameters.


----------



## Jay2x (Jul 20, 2010)

this is really nice I've been thingy of setting a ten gallon tank too. awesome!


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

VERY VERY pretty


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Good job. Looks good.


----------



## cichlid (Jul 30, 2010)

did you find a place that sells small bags of live sand. the cheapest ones I have been able to see... are 50$ a bag.


----------



## 182 (Apr 21, 2010)

I didn't need to buy much - just a couple small bags from Aquariums west. I _think_ it was like 14.99 per bag of Carribsea, but don't quote me.

I'm pretty sure I saw it cheaper at Island Pets.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

The tank looks great man, nice work


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That looks really good. Thanks for sharing


----------

